# Canon 60d vs t3i for a begineer



## PhotoFrenzie (Dec 4, 2011)

Im looking at getting a camera during the holidays and I have narrowed it down between the 60d and t3i. I had a d3100 for about a year, but I am "cameraless" right now. I am looking for a camera that I can grow into because I was thinking about minoring in it in college. Also, if I did go with a 60d should I wait for the release of the 70d, or just buy the 60d (remember I am without a camera). If you could help that would be great because I am still new to all this. Thanks!


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 5, 2011)

In many ways, those camera are fairly similar.  The big difference is in the size & layout of the camera body.  I'd suggest going into a camera store and handling them both to see which feels better.  My preference would be for the bigger body with more external controls (60D).


----------



## Robin Usagani (Dec 5, 2011)

T31 doesnt have a thumb wheel (harder to change aperture or shutter speed if you flip it).  Also, it doesnt have a setting screen on the top of the body so you have to either look trough the camera to see the setting or turn on the info on the LCD.

Go with 60D i think.


----------



## shootermcgavin (Dec 5, 2011)

I've got the 60D and honestly I want more external controls, so if you plan on taking any large amount of pictures the t3i will get annoying fast.  I would prefer a wheel for shutter speed, iso and aperture... on 60d you just get shutter and then you press a button to make wheel work with the other 2.  I'd prefer 3 separate wheels and next body that will  be one of my biggest pros.


----------



## KenC (Dec 5, 2011)

I've been using a T2i for a while now and don't find the controls annoying.  I also prefer to lug less weight and bulk with me, as I hike around quite a bit with a backpack full of gear.  I would not pay extra for a heavier camera that has the same sensor, but you have to decide what your priorities are in view of how you will be using the camera.


----------



## o hey tyler (Dec 5, 2011)

shootermcgavin said:


> I'd prefer 3 separate wheels and next body that will  be one of my biggest pros.



What bodies have you looked at that have independent control wheels for aperture, shutter speed and ISO?

OP- I'd suggest trying both the cameras out. If you don't mind holding down a button when you change your aperture and this is your first DSLR, I'd save some money and go for the T2i. I used a T1i which had a similar control setup for about a year and didn't get bothered by it. However, going back to that system after using a pro-camera, I'd be lost for a moment I am sure. 

If you've had some camera experience and know a bit about exposure, I'd go for the 60D, as it will be more accessible to people with photographic knowledge under their belt.


----------



## shootermcgavin (Dec 5, 2011)

I haven't just something I would like to see.  It may not exist.  ISO wouldn't be the end of the world but I'd love to have a wheel for aperture and shutter speed.  I'll worry about it more when I get all the lenses I want and want a different body.


----------



## iresq (Dec 5, 2011)

Don't play the waiting game, something better is always on the horizon.  All things being equal and the extra expense is OK, I would go with the 60d.  Google T3i vs 60d.  These have been compared  on more than one occasion.


----------



## ccote321 (Dec 14, 2011)

I'm actually in the same pickle but after some quite extensive research it seems like the 60D is definitely better if your main priority is taking photos. Both cameras have about the same sensor, so you won't see any differences in image quality. Where they differ is not only in the body structure/functionality (as stated by people above), but the 60D can take more FPS, useful if you intend to take sports photos or anything else where you might need to take shots in rapid succession. The 60D also has a noticeably faster and more accurate AF system. The only edge (a slight one) from what I've seen that the t3i has over the 60D is a very clever digital zoom function in the video mode. But if you don't plan on taking too much video or don't mind passing on this feature for a better overall camera, go with the 60D. I'm getting mine next month and am considering buying a refurbished body for the same price as the t3i so i can upgrade to some better optics.

Honestly, you have to take all of this advice with a grain of salt. Everybody has different opinions and preferences. The only way to truly find the right camera is to go down to the shop and get a feel for both of them for yourself. Hope this helps!


----------



## analog.universe (Dec 14, 2011)

I would certainly go for the 60D.  The price difference between them is really insignificant compared to the ergonomics.  In addition to a more robust body with more dedicated controls, the 60D also has better optics in the viewfinder.  Overall a much more pleasant camera to use.  When I was shopping they were only $100 apart, was a no brainer for me.


----------



## Canuk (Dec 14, 2011)

shootermcgavin said:


> I've got the 60D and honestly I want more external controls, so if you plan on taking any large amount of pictures the t3i will get annoying fast.  I would prefer a wheel for shutter speed, iso and aperture... on 60d you just get shutter and then you press a button to make wheel work with the other 2.  I'd prefer 3 separate wheels and next body that will  be one of my biggest pros.



The 60D does have seperate wheels for shutter and aperture.


----------



## analog.universe (Dec 14, 2011)

Canuk said:


> shootermcgavin said:
> 
> 
> > I've got the 60D and honestly I want more external controls, so if you plan on taking any large amount of pictures the t3i will get annoying fast.  I would prefer a wheel for shutter speed, iso and aperture... on 60d you just get shutter and then you press a button to make wheel work with the other 2.  I'd prefer 3 separate wheels and next body that will  be one of my biggest pros.
> ...



Right, the T3i does not.

That ISO wheel is a cool idea though.  I've had that wish myself but I've never seen one.


----------



## iresq (Dec 14, 2011)

Canon has both refurbished on sale.


----------



## cameraland (Dec 14, 2011)

You have already experoenced a true consumer, beginner camera. Go with the 60d. Don't wait for the 70D, because right after that will be the 80,90,etc. The 60D is a great camera and I'll bet if you took a picture with that and a 50D you would be hard pressed to see any differences to the naked eye. Think about all of the photos you will miss waiting for them to stop upgrading

Joel Paymer
Camera Land
Cameras, Binoculars, Spotting Scopes, Rifle Scopes - Camera Land NY
cameraland@aol.com


----------



## CanonEOS (Dec 14, 2011)

The 60D is a mid-level range camera it for people who to wish to upgrade from a 550d The entry level cameras are the 550d/T2i & 600D/T3i.. It's your choice in the end we can only give our suggestions, so don't waste more time on this thread or wait for member opinions go out to the shops and try a few cameras and see what is best for you.

Good luck


I have the 60D.


----------



## dianrizalni (Dec 14, 2011)

I have 60D after upgrading from 1000D. And from what can I say, it was worth the money.


----------



## KmH (Dec 15, 2011)

analog.universe said:


> In addition to a *more robust body* with more dedicated controls, the 60D also has better optics in the viewfinder.


What about the 60D all plastic body, makes it more robust than the T3i all plastic body?


----------



## TwoTwoLeft (Dec 15, 2011)

The plastic on the 60D is reinforced with fiber, while the Rebels are straight plastic. I shot with a T2i for a while and now have a 60D. There defiantly is a difference in the materials. The 60D casing just feels more solid. It feels just as tough as any alloy body.


----------



## PhotoFrenzie (Dec 15, 2011)

Thanks for all the replies. I decided to just bit the bullet and get the D7000. Mostly because of the weather sealed body and I already had some Nikon lenses. But thanks for every ones help.


----------



## CanonEOS (Dec 17, 2011)

PhotoFrenzie said:


> Thanks for all the replies. I decided to just bit the bullet and get the D7000. Mostly because of the weather sealed body and I already had some Nikon lenses. But thanks for every ones help.



So why ask the members about Canon if you had Nikon lenses in the first place? it seems to you was going to Nikon anyway you just want a debate on the two cameras listed


----------



## KmH (Dec 17, 2011)

TwoTwoLeft said:


> The plastic on the 60D is reinforced with fiber,...


Where does Canon mention that, and what kind of fiber?

Though dpreview notes the 60D lacks a metal body like the 50D has, they only note the 60d body is plastic, and don't mention any fiber being added to the plastic.
Canon EOS 60D Review: 1. Introduction: Digital Photography Review

However, they do note about the 60D body  





> The body is noticeably smaller than the EOS 50D, and has the same plastic-over-metal construction as the EOS 550D (Rebel T2i).


 Canon EOS 60D Review: 3. Body & Design: Digital Photography Review


----------



## TwoTwoLeft (Dec 17, 2011)

I read that the actual material was a fiber reinforced polycarbonate resin. 

I'm trying to find where I saw that.... Since I don't really want to bust mine open to find out....


----------

